# Was genau macht RAM bei Spielen?



## turfsurf (30. April 2019)

Heute ist ein Wunder geschehen. 
Habe von 16gb auf 32gb aufgerüstet, weil ich mal testen wollte, ob die Spiele dann nicht mehr alle paar Minuten stocken. Immer für 1 Sekunde angehalten, dann normal weiter. Bringt mich jedesmal aus dem Spiel raus. Nach Tausch auf 32gb ist das völlig weg. Bin extra 1 Stunde bei Division durch alle Stadtteile gerannt und nicht einmal gestottert. Hatte vorher alles mögliche probiert im Geforcetreiber, Auslagerungsdatei wollte ich auch ändern usw.

Meine Frage ist nun, ist das RAM doch sooo wichtig zum spielen? Hat doch kaum jemand mehr als 16gb drin.  Wird einTeil des Spiels ins RAM geladen oder was? Und entfallen dadurch Ruckler zwecks nachladen? Bin total überrascht.


----------



## HisN (30. April 2019)

Das RAM macht beim Spielen genau das gleiche wie bei jedem anderen Programm.
Es stellt die Daten, mit denen die CPU arbeiten muss/soll, (schnell) bereit.

Und wenn Du nicht genug davon hast, dann wird das "fehlende" RAM auf der SSD/HDD "simuliert". Und das kostet Dich Leistung oder kann zur Rucklern führen.
Das könnte man sogar beobachten, wenn man mal beim Zocken auf den Füllstand vom RAM oder auf die HDD-LED schielt.

Oder es geht Dir einfach nur um BF5 ..... dazu gibts dann ellenlange Threads^^


Ich quatsche ja schon seit Jahren das 16GB so langsam eher als "Minimum" als das "Optimum" anzusehen sind. ABER RAM ist teuer. Und solange nix Ruckelt, warum sollte man nachkaufen. 

Sich dann allerdings wundern dass die Ruckler mit mehr RAM verschwinden ist für mich eine neue Herangehensweise^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich quatsche ja schon seit Jahren das 16GB so langsam eher als "Minimum" als das "Optimum" anzusehen sind. ABER RAM ist teuer. Und solange nix Ruckelt, warum sollte man nachkaufen.


Ich stimme dir in allen Punkten zu aber Ram ist momentan im Verhältnis zum letzten Jahr (um diese Zeit) relativ günstig geworden.


----------



## turfsurf (30. April 2019)

Windows, Spiel und Auslagerungsdatei liegen auf m2 SSD, ich dachte das reicht an Speed fürs Nachladen. Wohl nicht  
Dein Ratschlag, dass 16gb das Minimum sein sollen, war ein Grund, warum ich 32gb probiert habe. Das Ergebnis ist super, nur schade um DIE Spiele, die ich davor noch hakelig gespielt habe. 
Während des Spiels schaue ich ab und zu in den Taskmanager, dort steht aber nur Belegung 3,2 gb  oder so. Ich dachte also immer,  die 16gb erreiche ich nicht mal ansatzweise. Habe dann auch mal die alten 2x8gb auch mit reingehauen (48gb gesamt) und obwohl der Speed auf 2133 runterging, habe ich keinen Unterschied zum 3200 gemerkt. Rammenge ist Trumpf  

Was wäre wenn..........man auf 64gb geht? Sind die unerreichbar auszulasten oder eher empfehlenswert, denn die Spiele werden ja eher anspruchsvoller? Bf5 habe ich noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## HisN (30. April 2019)

Würde der Speed einer SSD "reichen". Dann bräuchten wir doch gar kein RAM mehr 

Ich hab jetzt seit gut 7 Jahren 64GB im Rechner, allerdings ist mir bis jetzt auch kein Spiel untergekommen das mehr als 32GB tatsächlich "füllt".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wobei ich das wieder in Anführungzeichen setze, weil Dein Windows Dein RAM auch ohne eine bestimmte Anwendung immer restlos belegt.
Man muss nur richtig hinschauen. Z.b. auf das Wort "FREI" im Taskmanager oder Resmon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einschänkend muss ich dazu natürlich sagen: Ich kann ja auch nicht alle Games zocken. Gibt bestimmt welche die auch 32GB "überfüllen" wenn man es drauf anlegt. Games die mehr als 16GB Systemram füllen, kommen mir allerdings schon mehrere Jahre immer wieder unter die Augen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2019)

Oder den Prozessexplorer verwenden. Das Diagramm "System Commit" zeigt den gesamten vom System reservierten Speicher an. windows - Process Explorer: What does the Commit History graph show? - Stack Overflow
Wenn also der Systemcommit die Menge des physischen RAM übersteigt muss zwingend ausgelagert werden. 

Das Limit für den Systemcommit (aktuell im Bild 42 GB) ist die Summe aus Auslagerungsdatei und RAM. Ist das erreicht kommt entweder die Meldung von Windows, dass Speicher freigegeben werden muss oder das Programm stürzt mit einem Memory alloc Error ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens sind die 12 GiB gerade mehr oder weniger ausschließlich von Chromium und FF belegt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Übrigens sind die 12 GiB gerade mehr oder weniger ausschließlich von Chromium und FF belegt.


 Ein Hoch auf die Programmierer!


----------



## _Berge_ (1. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir in allen Punkten zu aber Ram ist momentan im Verhältnis zum letzten Jahr (um diese Zeit) relativ günstig geworden.



Das stimmt, habe meinen RAM vor zwei Monaten für 370€ getauscht, das gleiche Kit kostet jetzt um 300€

vor einem halben Jahr nahezu das doppelte 

Allgemein sind die Flash Preise gesunken, SSD und RAM mit hohen Kapazitäten sind wieder erschwinglich und fressen nicht mehr das halbe Budget ^^


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2019)

Ich hoffe mal, dass die Preise bis zum zum Herbst noch ein Stück runter gehen, oder zumindest auf dem aktuellen Niveau stagnieren.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2019)

Habe letztens auch auf 32 GB aufgerüstet, auch wenn ich noch mit 16 GB ausgekommen bin.

Aber bei den momentanen Preise hat sich das ganze schon gelohnt, denn Arbeitsspeicher kann man nicht genug haben und dann hat man lieber zu viel als zu wenig. Bei mir lief es aber auch mit 16 GB gut. Aber mit BF5 kam ich da auch an die Grenzen wo die 16 GB fast voll waren. Habe aber festgestellt das sich BF5 auch mehr genehmigt wenn auch mehr vorhanden ist. Das könnte ggf. auch ein Grund sein wenn es mit 32 GB besser läuft.

Windows lädt auch mehr als Standby und  legt sich daher auch Daten was oft genutzt werden so zusagen schon bereit damit sie sobald benötigt auch schnell abgearbeitet werden können.


----------



## turfsurf (3. Mai 2019)

Obwohl der Tenor noch bei den meisten klingt wie "16 reichen oder 32 werden nicht ausgelastet " ist mir aufgefallen, dass es vielleicht ein Denkfehler ist.  Vielleicht benötigt Spiel X 18gb Ram und stottert deswegen alle paar Momente, wenn nur 16 vorhanden sind. 32gb sind hier nun zuviel (denkt man) aber mit 16gb hat man halt das Problem. 

Ähnlich könnte es mit 64gb sein. Da werden nun tatsächtlich 99,5 % sagen, braucht man nicht. Falls aber ein Spiel 33gb braucht, um keine Nachlade oder Mikroruckler zu haben, müsste man 64gb haben. Da sind viele mit 2080 unterwegs und akzeptieren Nachladeruckler, wollen aber auf keinen Fall 32gb haben. 

Ich habe heute mal geschaut bei Division 1 und das hatte bei mir 24gb belegt - Paradebeispiel.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Mai 2019)

Wobei 64 GiB noch zu teuer sind. 
Da würde ich eher auf eine Mischkonfiguration mit 48 GiB gehen.


----------



## turfsurf (5. Mai 2019)

Eigentlich bin ich ein Fan von 2 Riegeln. Gibt meist weniger Probleme und es bleibt etwas Luft zwischen den Ports. Die Riegel werden ganz schön heiss. Ich habe jetzt auch mal verschiedene Konstellationen getestet und was es da für Kleinigkeiten gibt, die theoretisch egal, in der Praxis aber einen Unterschied machen. Zum Beispiel CPU, Auslagerungsdatei an / aus, Verhalten bei Spielen, wann ein Spiel eher abstürzt. Am besten ausprobieren auf dem eigenen PC , da nicht immer alles "     normal" ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Mai 2019)

turfsurf schrieb:


> Die Riegel werden ganz schön heiss.


Ich habe darum Lüfter auf dem RAM geschnallt, es ist aber noch alter DDR3 RAM, vier Riegel, die mit 2400MJz und 1,58V laufen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turfsurf (5. Mai 2019)

Hehe, geht bei mir leider nicht wegen Blingbling {aber dezent}.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Mai 2019)

Wie so immer gibt unser lieber @Incredible Alk die passende Antwort irgendwo dazu... 
Dem stimme ich auch so zu, ich habe seit 2014 mit dem Sockel 1150/1151/1151-2 keine Speicher mehr gekühlt.

Und hierbei hatte ich auch Vollbestückung mit dem Sockel 1150 und auch jetzt wieder. Rechner von meinem Sohn mit einem 4790K läuft mit Vollbestückung mittlerweile auch Problemlos seit 2014 ohne Kühlung und meine Tochter hatte in ihrem Rechner (i5 4670) bis vor kurzem auch noch Vollbestückt und ebenso keine Kühlung. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die meisten RAM-Riegel auf der Welt haben keine (auslesbaren!) Temperatur-Sensoren.
> 
> Das sind besondere Spielereien die High-End-Riegel haben können die auch LEDs usw. drauf/drin haben, normale Riegel haben das nicht und daher kann man hier auch nichts auslesen.
> 
> ...


Quelle: RAM Temperatur


----------



## turfsurf (6. Mai 2019)

Ich mach mich mit Ramtemps jetzt auch nicht verrückt, aber nach dem spielen mal einen rausnehmen und in die Hand legen. Da wäre warm aber untertrieben. Im Idle sind es laut Software nur gemütliche 30 Grad. 
Ich hatte neulich mal eine 2080 von Gigabyte drin und an der konnte man sich verbrennen, fast  eine Herdplatte.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Mai 2019)

Wie kommst du auf 30 Grad, die Arbeitsspeicher haben doch keine Temperatursensoren verbaut.


----------



## turfsurf (6. Mai 2019)

ICUE zeigt das an.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Mai 2019)

Gut diese Software kenne ich jetzt nicht und die neuen Arbeitsspeicher von Corsair mit LEDs kenne ich auch nicht.
Meine alten Corsair was ich ohne LEDs verbaut hatte haben zumindest keine Temperatur mit ausgegeben.


----------



## CSOger (6. Mai 2019)

HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID

Zeigt auch die Ram Temperatur an.


----------



## HisN (7. Mai 2019)

Hängt wohl mit dem RAM zusammen. Ich hab Riegel die geben einen Wert raus, und Riegel die geben keinen Wert raus.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2019)

Wenn kein Sensor da ist, kann auch nichts ausgelesen werden.


----------

